# Google Map send



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

please can tell me how to send nav directions from my Google account to the TT. I have it all set up on MyAudi but there is no option when I go on google maps to ping my route to my TT?

Can anyone give me a step by step guide on how to do this?

Cheers fellows!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

try if the link works...to me, google can't communicate with Audi...I don't know why!

https://support.google.com/maps/answer/ ... ar_ui&rd=1


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Really so Google won't ping to Audi at all? have you got it working? has anyone?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

So I got it working. On MyAudi, where it says My Google™ account/account ID , I entered my Google email address.
Then on the Google Send to car settings, I set the "Account or Device ID" also to be my Google email address.
From google maps, you can "Send to Phone", where you can then choose "Car" . The new location ends up in MyAudi / Destination entry via myAudi saved destinations


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

someone here has it working...but I don't know how! following that guide, it doesn't work to me!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, mine works fine. 
I think i have about a dozen or so addresses sent over .


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm now used to add destinations via mmi app or in the website's section.. I don't use google earth at all with Mac..also because google send doesn't work!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm on a mac, send works no issues.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Post a procedure with picture because I always receive an error!! I'll take some pictures tomorrow and I'll show you..also, which pin did you use? The one to identify the car when you set Audi connect or the one shown in the mmi app?
I tried both but nothing happened..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

from the app..










Pick somewhere..









Send it to the car..


















Select it from the car..


















Pick the applicable route you want like you would normally..

Overview of destination...









Also appears on the mobile app..


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Mine works - it was the clicking 'Share' that stumped me at first as I thought it was going to update my Facebook etc. I guess its 'Share with Car'.,..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Where you have destination sent, I always read that hasn't been possible communicate with the car and to contact Audi.
I give up..!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just saying I'm a little hammered from drinking - but you've lost me...
have you linked the account as per the instruction?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

There are months I'm trying (car from February)..any guide, changed the email, account name in Audi website..added the car many times on google..nothing changes!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> There are months I'm trying (car from February)..any guide, changed the email, account name in Audi website..added the car many times on google..nothing changes!


I think people are getting confused. You cannot send planned routes AFAIK only destinations.

- In myAudi go to the '*Destination entry* via Google Maps™' service.
- enter your googleID (it should connect)
- in google maps you find your destination and click the pink down arrow blob type thing
- pick 'send to your phone' from the right
- your car will show up there (you might have to set this up)
- click send.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I say it again, Google responses is always "unable to connect with you car".
Never worked since the first day!
I don't know where you have read that I would send routes!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> I say it again, Google responses is always "unable to connect with you car".
> Never worked since the first day!
> I don't know where you have read that I would send routes!


The opening post. "please can tell me how to *send nav directions* from my Google account to the TT."

When you go to: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/sendtocar do you have your account ID in there, matching that on myAudi?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Not my post!
Anyway I tried with my email then with the name on my google page also changing it in myaudi website..

Since I don't use google map so often, I'll stick with the mmi app and send locations to the car from there


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Manu - I suspect you have tried this, but have you tried changing your browser? My wife who uses an iMac was struggling to connect to the car last night. I got her to use Chrome, logged her on to our Google account and it worked fine.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok that's worth a try! Thanks


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> Not my post!
> Anyway I tried with my email then with the name on my google page also changing it in myaudi website..
> 
> Since I don't use google map so often, I'll stick with the mmi app and send locations to the car from there


I know. It was a general comment that people mistake what this functionality is, it wasn't aimed at you specifically.

Anyway, did you go to the /sendtocar link I send and make sure your email you sign up with there, and your car is registered and your email in myAudi matches?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I tried yesterday again even pairing the mmi app with the pin from the web site, changed account name or email..ill try with another browser but I see someone with Safari has not problem at all..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Nothing new.. I have:
Google send to car preferences:car name is my account name and car id pin is the 7 numbers from myaudi website.
Send to car tab on myaudi website, my account name.

Is everything in place but I receive that Google can't communicate with my car!


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Of course, Google isn't going to communicate with your car, only to your myaudi account. Then your car needs to sync with that, either via the onboard simcard, or via a wifi link with your phone, running the myaudi connect app


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

So you're saying that if I don't use the mmi app, I can't receive places from Google?!
I think it's not correct or at least it's not described on the guide


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The data is sent from Google to the registered device, not the mobile app.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> So you're saying that if I don't use the mmi app, I can't receive places from Google?!
> I think it's not correct or at least it's not described on the guide


I think I understand what you're saying, but correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not sure what you mean by 'mmi app', though.

All I did was set the destination in Google, select 'send to your phone', and then selected my car within that option (after having linked the two).

Then go to the destinations via the VC and load it.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

AdamA9 said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > So you're saying that if I don't use the mmi app, I can't receive places from Google?!
> ...


Yeah thats what i do and it works fine. Or on my iphone I go to the Audi app and send a direction from there which pings right to my TT. It all works really well.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I mean the app for iPhone..
Send destinations from the app(iPhone) to the car works well, not considering how bad is the app!
But my problem is send destinations from Google using the computer..


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> I mean the app for iPhone..
> Send destinations from the app(iPhone) to the car works well, not considering how bad is the app!
> But my problem is send destinations from Google using the computer..


Ah I get you now. I'm at work but could do a step by step screenshot for everything I've done if it'd help.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks I'll appreciate that..even if I did it many times and it's not so difficult..but I thing something is wrong with the account name..maybe..


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> Thanks I'll appreciate that..even if I did it many times and it's not so difficult..but I thing something is wrong with the account name..maybe..


maybe set up a new google account? not really sure tho?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

AdamA9 said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > I mean the app for iPhone..
> ...


already done it, its on page 1..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

stumardy said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks I'll appreciate that..even if I did it many times and it's not so difficult..but I thing something is wrong with the account name..maybe..
> ...


No, I mean, the Google name in the myaudi website and the name of the Google account should be apparently the same? This is the first question..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

here all the steps...
-Added the pin from Audi website (removed last digit) and created a new car on google
-the name for the car is Manuel Manu like the name of my google account
















-my doubt is the name in the audi web site








-found a destination, I try to send it to the car
















and here the error!


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Having read this thread am I correct in saying that you can send destinations via my audi but not routes?

Tried everything but no joy.

Trying to enter a route from Dunkirk (France) to Alberobello (Southern Italy) going via Luxembourg (cheap fuel) and the only way is to set this up as two journeys - easy to do but I would have thought you could just enter one route.

Any ideas?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mmmm I think you're wrong if I have understood correct... With Google you can only send a destination, not a route.
Basically is the same function in the mmi app for iPhone but with the comfort that if you're at the pc, you can send a destination from there

Anyway, it doesn't work to me! Seems doesn't work in some countries..


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Just looked at it again.

If I plan the route using say TomTom OV2, I can then use the Audi Special Destinations download and upload the OV2 file via an SD card to the MMI.

That sounds easy and straightforward!!!!!!! I think I'll stick to loading separate destinations.

This MMI is toot - I am having to take a separate satnav just to get an audible warning of POI's. It truly is a poor system


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

special destinations are another thing...yes you can load them in a sd then in the navi but they will be visible only if you use the Audi map view, not if you use google heart


----------



## chappers09 (Mar 13, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I'm now used to add destinations via mmi app or in the website's section.. I don't use google earth at all with Mac..also because google send doesn't work!


Same.

Much quicker to use this function.

Immediate really!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The problem is that the car allows only I recall 50 destinations..not too much..


----------

